

Clickpass (YC S07) is being acquired - jbenz
http://blog.clickpass.com/2008/12/19/clickpass-is-being-acquired/

======
petenixey
Thanks for the kind comments guys. We're really excited about the outcome,
SynthaSite's a great company and doing some very cool things. Thanks to both
the YC network and all the readers of Hacker News for your support

~~~
dhouston
congrats again peter :)

------
mdasen
I've never heard of SynthaSite before. It looks really slick. However, I'm a
little wary of absolutely free. Free hosting? No ads? Unlimited? I guess I'm a
little wary. What is SynthaSite's business plan?

Congratulations to both companies!

~~~
rms
1\. Build something great 2\. Monetize it 3\. Profit

This area, free website builders, has a rather established business model. See
Weebly and some competitors with more aggressive payment plans.

~~~
swombat
Ok, but then it's not "absolutely free" - it's "absolutely free - for now". So
either their main selling point is a lie ("100% FREE - No Hidden Fees" !=
"We'll charge you once we figure out our business model"), or we're back to
square one on this question: How will they make money?

------
rokhayakebe
Congratulations. Price tag?

~~~
rms
Synthasite raised 5 million and has valuable stock so everyone can make their
own guess.

Everyone is more risk averse in a down economy and it is truly an honor to go
out like a pro. Congratulations Clickpass.

~~~
swombat
Why is their stock valuable? What's the business model that's going to make
their stock worth owning?

------
s_baar
Nice! I love Clickpass. It's so neat and is the one startup I tell my non-
geeky friends about.

------
Shamiq
Wonderful! The only thing I'm left wondering are the nitty-gritty details. Are
they allowed to divulge those?

------
ian
Congratulations guys, get those black t-shirts on!

------
PStamatiou
grats! I use clickpass everyday (mostly because my startup supports clickpass
and login to it via Clickpass). I've never heard of synthasite but if CP says
they're cool I trust them.

------
morbidkk
synthasite is competitor in the same segment in which weebly and jimdo
operates. Good move for synthasite. isnt it?

------
RichardPrice
Many congrats to Peter Nixey. Great news.

------
aston
Congrats to Peter, et al.

------
abstractbill
Wow, congrats guys!

------
gaborcselle
Congrats, Peter!

------
savrajsingh
congrats clickpass!!!

